# Retaining wall install next to existing deck footers



## MDdecks (Jan 13, 2018)

A past client contacted me about their future plans for the backyard. They are to build a pool with a retaining wall that is 3’ away from the deck footers that I build last summer. They want to know how to do this safely without changing the structural integrity of the deck. Is there a safe way to dig 3’ away and 48” down to install this wall? I am guessing it will be 4’ tall. Slope drops 1 foot down from footer to ‘wall’. Total footers 5 dug @40” deep. Pics below. Thx


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

what type of footings are under the deck? 

are you required to have engineering for the permit? 

keep in mind I am just some dude on the internet, looking at a couple photos.... 

that being said, I would abandon last years footing, temporary support the deck and incorporate, the footings for the posts with the footings for the retaining wall, I just don't see how you are going to avoid disturbing the load disbursement on the existing footings


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm with Bull Trout. It will be so much easier to prep for the pool and so much safer to replace the footings. It's two footings and they're already excavating so it's a breeze to do it right.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We have to use the five foot to daylight rule next to a pool. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> We have to use the five foot to daylight rule next to a pool.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You mean excavate back 5'?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> You mean excavate back 5'?




Daylight setback










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> Daylight setback
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To prevent epic cannon balls off the deck?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't answer this question at all, the pool build and everything associated with it is the pool company's call.

Unless you like being in on the suit if they screw up


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bull Trout said:


> To prevent epic cannon balls off the deck?




To prevent cave in. Especially in siesmic zones.


Mike.
_______________


----------

